

Now you can "embed" your phone into shoes - mmed
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21443206

======
t0
Would you actually hold your shoe up to your head? I can't even imagine..

~~~
anigbrowl
This has long been the stuff of science fiction:
[http://www.droidforums.net/forum/attachments/droid-razr-
maxx...](http://www.droidforums.net/forum/attachments/droid-razr-
maxx/50973d1339568192-what-were-old-days-like-maxwellsmart.jpg)

